

A Whiter Shade of Pale: Race and Diversity on the Web - bkudria
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2010/06/a-whiter-shade-of-pale-race-and-diversity-on-the-web

======
Herring
I don't think you can solve this online. It's hard enough finding alternative
viewpoints offline. You'd have to talk with someone for weeks before they
start to open up.

~~~
Herring
Well I just had a talk with my dad on this. The primary problem is it's still
too hard to express yourself online. He can't do skype/flickr/blogspot etc
without help. It's hard for us tech people to see this.

And once you put those neighborhood conversations the author mentioned online,
you'll have to deal with privacy (ie control), which is an even bigger
problem.

The next 10 years are gonna be fun.

